
Against popular culture - kawera
https://aeon.co/essays/against-guilty-pleasures-adorno-on-the-crimes-of-pop-culture
======
sevensor
I hesitate even to say it, because I know how snobbish it sounds, but I got
tired of reading genre fiction, so I went to Project Gutenberg and started
reading Shakespeare for the first time since High School. I always knew
Shakespeare was great, everybody knows it, but knowing it and _feeling_ it are
worlds apart. Shakespeare is amazing. The words, the characters, the depth of
meaning and ambiguity. Go read Shakespeare!

